# Top 5 finger shooting bows



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

This fall, I will be considering a new bow..Keeping in mind that this new bow will be for about 85% 3-D, and about 15% hunting uses, what would Y'all rate as the "Top 5" picks for a finger shooting bow for these particular uses...I have a 28" draw length, and use a 2-under hold, with an under chin anchor...Price, and brand doesnt factor into this, I just need serious opinions...I am also considering getting some XT-2000 limbs , and if I can find them, some spiral cams for My Hoyt ProElite...Thanks in advance...Harperman


----------



## Hollowpoint (Jul 10, 2003)

New......
Martin Scepter4
Hoyt Pro-tec or Montega
Barnsdales kick arse
Reflex Caribu
Those are all I can think of with an ATA over 40".....it's a trigger happy world.


----------



## SuperDogOne (Apr 14, 2007)

Go with the Hoyt 38Pro with 3500 limbs (45" axle to axle) and C2 cam and a half.Same limbs and riser as the Montega just different cams.What way you can tell me how great it is and then I can get one too.


----------



## Arrow (Aug 30, 2002)

*My Top 5*

1. Martin Scepter 4
2. Hoyt Ultra 38 with the 3000 limbs at least.
3. PSE Dakota
4. Martin Slayer (38" A to A)
5. Hoyt ProTec

Arrow


----------



## NeilM (May 22, 2006)

I have got to mention the Bowtech Constitution. 

It is a fine finger shooting bow and is very easy to tune.


----------



## AKRuss (Jan 10, 2003)

Hoyt's ProTec (out of production), Montega, Pro 38, ProElite and UltraElite. Reflex Caribou. Mathews Conquest, Ovation and Apex. Martin's Scepter. That's all that come to mind right away.


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

What Russ said........


----------



## rjtfroggy (Dec 5, 2006)

A few more; PSE mojo, and just about any of the CSS bows made.
www.customshootingsystems.com give them a look real nice shooters.


----------



## Limey (May 6, 2005)

My 5

1. Bowtech Constitution
2. Mathew Conquest 4
3. Mathews Apex 7 (will be too short for some)
4. Martin S4
5 Martin Slayer (again too short for some)


----------



## Manhunter50 (Oct 23, 2006)

*My Top 5...*

Given your parameters, I have to give the #1 nod to the Mathews Conquest Apex, since I own three and have shot some very good 3-D scores with it. From #'s 2 to 5, I think it's a toss-up but here are my picks: I'd go with the Mathews Conquest 3, Hoyt 38 Pro with the 3000 limbs and C2 cams, Bowtech Constitution, and the Hoyt 38 Pro with the 3500 limbs and C2 cams.

I've found the Apex to be a very forgiving and stable bow that aims very well. When shot with Lightspeeds, it's plenty fast enough for 3-D, although I've always considered speed a poor solution to bad range estimation. I no longer own a Conquest 3, which is a little faster than the Apex, but I have owned Conquests and have shot some good scores with them. At 41 inches ATA, they're plenty long enough for most finger shooters and if you shoot at or under 65 lbs. and have a draw length at or less than 29 inches, I'd opt for the MiniMax cam, which is a great shooter. The Hoyts are good shooters for most people and an outstanding bow; for some reason, I just don't shoot them well. Ditto the Constitution; good speed for a long-ATA bow, very stable, easy to aim and hold, and pretty forgiving.

I'm sure some of the Martins recommended above are great shooters; I just haven't shot any of them.


----------



## thumper-tx (Dec 19, 2006)

I would go with a Mathews Conquest. It is VERY quiet, and forgiving.


----------



## DANFAM (Oct 23, 2004)

My picks would be as follows:
Mathews Apex 7 ( If you feel comfortable with it)
Mathews Apex
Mathews Conquest
Mathews Ovation
Hoyt Ultraelite


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

APA Anaconda
Mathews Apex 7
Mathews Conquest


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

martin scepter 2 with fury x cam


----------



## tacoben (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm really happy with my PSE Mach 9 for finger shooting. But the bows I would like to try out are:

* Hoyt Provantage 
* Barnsdale classic


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

I know somewhere in West Virginia that you can get two very nice custom painted Provantages pretty cheap........The guy that shot them now shoots a Barnsdale Classic.......


----------



## Bootch (Jan 16, 2007)

*Hoyt Montega*

Got one 6 weeks ago and it is a shooter.......if you want something shorter go for the 38Pro --- having said that most bows out there will out shoot us:wink:!


----------



## Lanny (May 4, 2005)

No votes for the Ross 337? I thought these would get mentioned as they seem to be smooth and popular.


----------

